# Wieviele Zeichen kann ein String maximal speichern?



## Guest (30. Apr 2008)

Hallo Leute,

zwei Fragen:

1.)
Wieviele Zeichen kann ein String maximal aufnehmen?

2.)
Was kann ich tun, wenn ich gerne eine Zeichenkette speichern würde deren Länge größer ist, als die Länge die der String maximal aufnehmen kann?


----------



## ARadauer (30. Apr 2008)

der index wird als int gespeichert, also vermute ich mal Interger.MAX_VALUE zeichen (2147483647)

das sind 2147483647 x 2 byte... rund 2 GB... ich denk dir geht vorher der heap speicher aus


----------



## @x.l (30. Apr 2008)

1. Ich denke mal, dass die maximale Länge eines Strings bei Integer.MAX_VALUE liegt.

2. Den String aufteilen?!

#edit: Hab gebummelt


----------



## Ark (30. Apr 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.)
> Was kann ich tun, wenn ich gerne eine Zeichenkette speichern würde deren Länge größer ist, als die Länge die der String maximal aufnehmen kann?


Eine verkettete Liste solcher Strings anlegen.  Ich glaube aber kaum, dass derart große Strings etwas bringen, Streamen ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.

Ark


----------

